# Sweet Emotion - video tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope this video may be of some help to anyone wanting to play this Aerosmith Classic......thanks for watching!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yruxDBxE3Hg


----------

